# Halloweenesque rock songs



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know the second but the first is awesome though I am not sure if I could say that it is Halloween. 

Here's some I can think of, and there is also a VERY long list of metal songs here that are related to Halloween. 

"Burn The Witch" by Queens of The Stoneage
"Witchcraft" by Wolfmother
"Out Comes The Evil" by Lords of Acid
"Heads Will Roll" Yeah Yeah Yeahs
"Blood" by Band of Skulls
"Bloodletting" by Concrete Blond
"Possum Kingdom" Cant remember who does this. 
"Avoid The Light" by Pantera
"Hells Bells" by AC/DC
"For Whom The Bell Tolls" by Metallica
"Children of The Grave" by Black Sabath
"All Nightmare Long" by Metallica
"Enter The Sandman" by Metallica
"Dead of Night" by Depeche Mode(not sure this counts as Rock.)
"Tombstone Shadow" by Creedence Clearwater Revival
"The Raven" by Alan Parson's Project
"Paint it Black" by The Rolling Stones

Um... Good luck.


----------

